# PBEM via Yahoogroups: "Where Shadows Dwell" based on "A Night Below"



## squirrel.lake (Apr 11, 2007)

"Where Shadows Dwell" is a 3.5 edition PBeM campaign based largely on
"The Night Below" boxed campaign and updated for the new system.

I am searching for 6 characters to bring the adventure to life.
Standard character races, though classes are acceptable from the
"Complete" series as well as standard classes. No psionics, please.

Please include a character history (the world is a generic world using
PHB deities), personality, physical description, complete character
sheet (include speed, stats, saves, equipment, skills, feats,
spellbooks, and anything else you think I'll need), and a paragraph of
what you're looking for in a PBEM campaign.

Characters start at level 1; standard gold, max hit points, and will
use the point-buy method of determining stats (35 points to use).

I will be using a lot of supplemental material to keep the characters
on track level-wise, so this may be a longterm campaign.

Characters can be sent to:

Red_Wizard66@Yahoo.com
or
post them in the Yahoogroups folder:

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/Where_Shadows_Dwell/


----------

